# what do you think about the new reality show about the restaurant



## chefherman (Jun 25, 2003)

i'm just curiuos what others think about the new reality tv show "tThe Resaurant" starting next week..... a couple of saturdays a summer we have a video guy come in and film us at our best and worst... it's great to watch with the fellas and a couple of cold ones...after the shift... you have to watch several times to see it all... does anyone else do that????


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

we have been talking about this for years. i would love to do a parody of what goes on in our hotel. embelish the funny charactaristics of all of our employees. the insane blood drinking chefs, dishwashers shooting dice and smoking blunts behind the dumpster, the mysterious f and b director that everyone has heard about but never met. i assure you, my hotel could make shows season after season.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Let's put it this way...Between pros (who happen to be home when it airs), weekend warriors (who only get to go crazy in the kitchen on weekends) and avid home cooks - it has a built in audience.

Who will be sitting at home nodding "yes...yes.. it's just like that?" and who will be aghast at conditions they never pictured? I have to set my Ultimate TV to record this thing...


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

when?!?!?



Somebody tell me when this is on, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I think it starts July 22? On NBC (broadcast), so I'll see how long I can stand to watch it. One thing's for sure, the kitchen is NOT going to sound like a "real" NY restaurant kitchen.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well that would make the dialogue non-existent 

Kuan


----------



## chefkell (May 9, 2003)

Rotf! Or any other kitchen for that matter! Kinda like the Osbournes meets Iron Chef? They'd have to dub more lines than a Jacky Chan movie


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The show premieres on Sunday July 20 at 10:00pm.

And guess who is producing this show? Mark Burnett

For more information about the show visit 
NBC.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey , checked out the link . What is wrong with his health ? Thats a pretty big lump on the right side of his face .


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I'll watch it, if I don't have to work at 5:30 Monday morning, but it sure sounds a lot like the Morimoto thing on the Food Channel, where another fabulous chef opens a restaurant under the gun. Actually, spare me. I was wondering the other morning who the poor slobs were who worked in the Chili's next to where I work. Now that's human interest. To me there's nothing remotely real about "celebrity chefs."


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

I dont know Guy's:chef: 

I think it mght be fun to watch .....and see now other chefs handle
the every day problems that we face on a slow or a busy day 

I know one thing, I'm going to be watching it tonight. It's on at 
10 pm ....

only time will tell if the rest of the world sees us as we truly are: 
and that is crazed and depraved!


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

i just caught the last ten minutes of that show,,,,,,,,,,, who the **** doesn't have tables and chairs ready to go in a four million dollar restaurant 2 hours before your grand opening-----------i am let down . dare i say reality tv has sunk to a new low? lets not forget the sexy chef advertisment for amex imediately following the show, man tv sucks!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Was it as good as Fawlty Towers ! 

We had two similar shows set in michelin 2 & 3 star kitchens.
It showed brilliantly the intensity & madness that standard of kitchen breeds.
The two chefs got really bad press after the bullying & tantums were aired on tv. so not all publicity is good.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

and the language! gosh, golly gee! i've never heard anything like it in any kitchen i've worked in.  tune in next week when you get to see rocco break into a sweat on opening night and use actual foul language and throw things when opening night doesn't go as planned.
ughh.
kat


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

I watched it. Had fun. Reminded me of when food network did Morimoto's new restaurant. Like the producers purposfully had the contractors start 3 days late so they could barly if even finish on time. You know? Just to start it off with a bang. Just seemed that either they started work to close to start day or set an un-realistic time line for completion. Rocco must have shortened his life expectancy by 2 years in 3 weeks. 

lates,
jon


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

What they don't show is the ENORMOUS amount of work that must have happened months, if not a YEAR ago to to make it seem like it could come together in 7 weeks. Reality TV? I don't think so...

BTW- The place has been open for a month or so- what do the foodies in NYC think about it? How about the food critics?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Are you guys talking about that Coors/Amex commercial on Sunday night? I know they threw a little kitchen stuff in, like digging rats out of a drain with a wooden spoon and someone throwing 4 million dollars at a 6 week project. The very thing that increases the failure rate of restaurants that they kept mentioning.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

man 

I staye up to watch it ...
I'm soooooo disappointed  i mean it was sooooooooo 
boring ..NO swaring NO relly anything give me a break 

I dont get it if there going to be doing this thay need to be in a relly kitchen .whith real chef's and line cook's  
Not whith all these candy coated so call chef ..
I'd like to take them in to my kitchen and see how long thay last:lips:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I was never quite clear on why the schedule was so unrealistically tight. I can only assume it was to keep us viewers on the edge of our seats. I fell off the edge of my seat when I went to sleep....

Jock


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Candy coated who? Rocco? that guy has a 3 star NY restaurant and has serious [email protected]@ credentials I would love to be as candy coated as him.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

DH and I loved it. It really helps to appreciate this show when you've opened a restaurant of your own. In other words, it very well may appeal to a very narrow audience. If it doesn't wind up on the Food network, I don't think they'll do it again. 

Although Rocco DiSpirito is extremely easy on the eye.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I thought it was a little contrived, and why wouldn't it be, but fun. It's only going to go 6 episodes and already you can see the little factions forming. It's a Mark Burnett formula thing. We've got the dumpy pudgy scruffy money guy, the charismatic chef, the hard-*** kitchen manager, (did you believe that kitchen. Most of the ones I've worked in were more like run-down closets.) There's the clown waiter who chugged the pitcher of spit wine, the queen waiter, the kitchen crew who obviously have more idea of reality than the waitstaff....Rocco's mama. I'm sort of hooked already. I limit my exposure to reality tv by only watching every other survivor series, and none of the other shows. This might be fun.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

*...I'm sort of hooked already. I limit my exposure to reality tv by only watching every other survivor series, and none of the other shows. This might be fun... *

Yes! This partially describes us too. DH & I are hooked on _The Restaurant_ because it's a subject that interests us. I'd love to know how much of it was real and what was "planted". i.e. the Money Guy getting served a lawsuit right on TV. The "cattle call" for staff was pretty realistic - I've seen lines wrapped around the block for a lot less in NYC. The location scouting looked real too. The artist looking for something that quells a need and the $$ guy hating it. Makes perfect sense. The belief that you can do 10 weeks' work in five - sheer NY attitude.

Like you, we can't wait for the next installment.

The only reality TV we have ever watched in my house is _The Osbornes_ and they're so over the top that it's not really reality. But wait! Add to that list. We are now hopelessly hooked on _Queer Eye for the Straight Guy._ (Don't stop reading now!)

_Queer Eye_ takes advantage of gay stereotypes but makes it campy and fun. Yes, Carson is a rip roaring flaming *** but I know lots of those in real life!! (My brother is gay and his friends run the gamut from ballet dancers to construction guys.) But here's the kicker...(Keep reading - I promise it will be worth it.)

Last March when I went to visit my brother, I saw his house for the first time. He purchased a 1950's house, much like the 1898 house we bought in CO with very small segmented rooms. I didn't hold out much hope for the rooms to be anything remarkable. Boy, was I wrong. Every room was tastefully decorated using robust color and gorgeous furniture. I live in a house that is painted *white* (a description that brings shudders to every gay man I've ever known). Looking around in sheer awe at the magic he worked with this house, I remarked: *"Ern, you and Bill have to come *** up my house!!!!"* (You have to understand the relationship between my brother and me to appreciate this...we're very close and he took it as the compliment it was meant to be.)

This is why I watch _Queer Eye For The Straight Guy_ - to watch five people who know what they're doing "*** up" a straight guy. The first episode focused on an artist. To watch Carson removing clothes from his closet with kitchen tongs was hilarious. The transformation was miraculous. And what's more, the women in the artist's life _could not take their eyes off him._ You just _know_ he was going to get lucky!!  The Fab Five make a subject over - not painted fuschia but with clothing, decor and other information that suits the subject. So far (2 episodes in, one recorded to watch tonight!) it works beautifully.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Ok, so I finally watched it, against my better judgment, and I have to admit....I kinda liked it!!! Ok, there was some over the top BS to make it more interesting, but I felt it had most things right. I found myself getting sucked in, reminicising about the openings I have been involved in. The good, the bad, the stressed, the drunkeness!!! I will definately try and catch the next episode.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Have to agree here, all the celebs do is have others research for them and they stand there and look like a star?

"The Chef" was by far the best TV show depicting humor in the kitchen.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm having dinner at Rocco's on Wednesday and will file a fulll report


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

*...To me there's nothing remotely real about "celebrity chefs."...*

This is simply not true and a terrible generalization. I have eaten at a restaurant owned and nurtured by Mario Batali and let me tell you - it was a fabulous dining experience.

A more accurate statement would be: "Don't give credence to celebrity chefs based solely on their celebrity - eat a plate of food prepared by their hands then make a judgement."


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Which I will print and bring to work! I work in an office (boooo!) but even non-foodies are talking about this show. I'd love to print your report and tell them what the place is really like.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

ok guy's 
I take back eavrythink i said that was negative last week 

I watched last night ....:bounce:
i thought it was a lot beter then last week  

next week is relly going to be good.......

and please do tell how you diner go'es Chiffonade


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Ya but is it by their hands or their protege?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Either way - it would be a testament to the chef's knowledge and talent. If I teach someone how to do something and he or she goes on to excel at it - I'm extremely proud and I believe it speaks volumes for me.

What I'm saying is "manufactured celebrity chefs" are a different breed than legitimate culinary masters who (by good fortune) went on to be media icons. Sort of like the difference between a manufactured boy band and a garage band who worked its way to stardom.

Someone whose face got splashed all over the place via a cattle call for "handsome or beautiful and must know how to boil water" will never garner as much respect as someone who prepared a meal at his or her restaurant and had the diner crooning, "I have to meet the person who made this."

Alice Waters is a celebrity chef. But she was a genius first.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Alice Waters , a great chef . Both Celeb and true chef . what about Emeril ? Big Celeb but he did replace Paul Prudhome at the Commanders Palace I think . I think food tv has both real and unreal chefs ( Martha Stewart ) . I think if you can get the message out about food and cooking than do it . I will watch the restaurant this week for sure . Doug............................


----------



## joshua tomczyk (Jul 12, 2001)

I have watched the first two episodes and it drives me nuts. From what I see the place would fail if not for all the money backing it up. From what was shown almost none of the employees were trained and then get ripped for not doing there job right. The management staff are completely unskilled in management of people and according to the customers the food sucks. Rocco seems to have opened quite a few places but it doesn't look to me like he has any clue. I know it is a TV show and the only show what is interesting to the viewers but the whole operation looks to have there collective heads up their ***. All that being said I will watch next Sunday, man I need a job.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

In which category would you be putting Martha Stewart? Remember, she was successful in foraying a "cottage" industry (her catering business) into an empire. The home decor stuff came about as an offshoot. PS. You were right about Emeril replace Prudhome @ Commander's Palace.

What about Julia Child (my hero)? I do not believe she spent one nanosecond in a professional kitchen - but there is no denying her impact on the culinary world. Frankly, more cookbook authors should test their recipes before implying to the general public that they work (see ANYTHING by Mark Bittman...His book _How To Cook Everything_ made good kindling.) It should be illegal to publish a recipe without testing it. OK, maybe nine years is a lot (LOL) but at least make sure the d*mned thing is chemically sound!

As for this week's episode of _The Restaurant_, only in New York would a diner hand a waiter his credit card in search of a bottle of wine. DH and I were able to shoot holes through much of the way the restaurant was planned and executed. As for the now infamous Soprano Raw Meatball incident - I'd have to get up close to see if the meatballs were really raw. As an Italian who prepares "gravy" on a regular basis, I find it hard to believe that meatballs that have been simmering for a good part of the day could be raw inside. Those people were baffoons who were looking for something to complain about. With any luck, they'll never return.

The French FOH Manager is a right on portrayal of the typical French a$$hole. I think he had Botox shot into his whole face. To poo-poo a kitchen injury is just plain stupid. Rocco did the right thing in hustling the guy into a cab bound for the hospital. Workers' Comp would cover that injury, there was no need to delay getting the waiter to the hospital. Glad the drinking waitress got nuked. The attitudinous accent-girl should be next. It appeared as though NONE of the waitstaff studied the food. I loved the gay waiter (forget his name and everyone knows who I'm talking about...) Wouldn't mind having a half dozen of him working for me.

I anxiously await Kyle's Real Life Dining Experience @ Rocco! :bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

So far so good. Whitney just called to confirm my reservation


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

The one word I can come up with is laughable  The food was nice The service, concept room etc were truly laughable. I'm tired. Details tomorrow


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Can anyone tell me what channel this show is on? I have Direct TV and cannot seem to find it anywhere. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Hogan


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Dude. There's a whole discussion about this show in the Cafe folder.


----------



## kjente2 (Sep 24, 2002)

Sunday nights, NBC, at 10 on the left coast.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Can't wait!



 . o O (Now I'm going to have to wait to find out what "laughable" means....sheesh!)


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Ok, I'm rested  I'm not sure wherther this place knows what it wants to be when, and if, it grows up. You are greeted at a fancy hostess station and walked to your table, through a cavernous, dark dining room. That almost ends the "I want to be a grown up restaurant" portion of the evening. The othe grown up element is the ever present "Wine Guy". He makes the rounds and looked very important. He did not make it to our table. 

The "I want to be a highschool Drive in hangout" portion of the evening is typified by the waitstaff. They are truly, hopelessly clueless. They wear colorful rugby style shirts and jeans. They all have huge belt buckles with terms like Goomba on them. OUr waitress informed us the Goomba was "An Italian wiseguy". After that she took our drink order and disappeared. 2 minutes later she was back with the drinks and pen&pad in hand ready for our order. I had barely settled in my seat, let alone been able to decifer the mess of a menu! There are no specials, or at least we weren't informed of any. She went away. We went to work on the menu. During our perusal, we were treated to a visit from Mama! She is a nice lady and did her best to make us feel at home

We settled on an arugala sald and sliced tomato & mozzarella to start. I went for Mama's spaghetti w/meatballs and my friend, CHicken under a Brick. THe food was nice. THe arugala was fresh and tasty, the tomatoes big, juicy and full of flavor. The 'made on site' mozz was good enough. The apps were better than the entrees. Mama's vaunted meatballs are nothing to write home about. They were meatballs. THe chicken under a brick was OK. It was roast chicken with a gimmick. 

Back to the waitstaff. Once our waitress took our order she was a rare visitor to our neck of the cave. 2 minutes after the apps were served, she put in her de rigeur "How is everything" appearance. I said to my friend, I do hope that she knocks that off quickly." Be careful what you wish for! Our meal was served (while my friend was in the lav, picky I know) by someone new. At about the 7th inning of the entree, well beyond the emptying of our beverages, she appeard out of the darkness, scooped up our glasse and turned to walk away. There was no inquiry into whether or not we might like them refilled. As she took her first step in retreat I suggested that replenishment might be in order. She concurred and obliged. THen nothing. The meal over, the dishes cleared, we sat....and sat... After, I'm guessing, 20 minutes I was able to establish radio communications. She approached the table with a "What?" look on her face. I inquired as to the existance of a dessert menu and the availability of a caffinated beverage, perhaps coffee? Again she complied. When she returned, we declined dessert but I ordered a cup of coffee. 10 minutes later she appears with a cup and a cute little silver pitcher. Placing the cup on the table, she began to pour, slowly, verrry slowly. I'm thinkin it took her 15 seconds to fill my cup, enough time for my friend and I to make eye contact and smirk. And she quit 2/3 of the way through the job. I assumed she would then put the little pitcher down and allow me to finish the job. No such luck!

Enough, you get the picture. This place is a mess! No cohesive decor, no cohesive 'theme'. No Rocco! Not even a glimpse. How do you put your name on the door, do a national TV show, and not show your face in the joint?!?!?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Wow!  I didn't have to wait long! (I posted my message @ 10:40 and Kyle responded at 10:43!) 

I was hoping against hope you'd come back with something positive but alas, it really is not to be . With all that moola backing the effort, I thought for sure it would gel into something remotely resembling what Rocco wanted it to be.

You mentioned the restaurant not knowing what it wanted to be - I totally got that from the decor vs. the food. Good, homestyle Italian food should be served in surroundings that support the experience. The room looks as though it was built to serve nouvelle cuisine! 

Well, I'm going to print your response and show it to my friends at work. Thanks for the blow by blow .


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

thanks for the article,,, i have been dying to hear confirmation to what i already expected. from what i understand from word of mouth, this place will only be open for the duration of the show, so ponder this---what kind of service do you expect from some aspireing actor or actress who knows their job is in the toilet as soon as the cameras dissapear?


----------



## gilbo (Mar 28, 2003)

Kyle and Chiffonade, it's interesting that the decor sets the place up as something it isn't . D'you suppose that might have been as a result of Mr. Money putting the kaibosh on the original basement which Rocco picked? Or could it be because we wouldn't be able to get a lot of cameras in a 4x4 kitchen with a 6 foot back alley full of dumpster? Maybe both?
The plus, to the whole thing, is that by the first week in October, somebody can pick up a nice restaurant for no money down. All that joint really needs is some not too gentle *ss kickin'!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Mr. Moola might have had a big fat checkbook but he didn't know diddly squat about the Italian Dining Experience. Even in the higher end Italian places I've enjoyed, the room reflected a European elegance while not appearing "too shee shee."

DH and I discussed the show and Kyle's feedback (were your ears ringing, Kyle?) this morning while having coffee. I mentioned that during the creative process, some college graduate decided that opening a restaurant in an appropriate time frame would not make exciting enough viewing - So they threw all kinds of obstacles in its path. If anyone has seen the Food Network special about the opening of Emeril's Orlando restaurant - it's proof positive that _to an interested viewership_ success is fun to watch, too. The staff were well trained, there were sessions where only the service was discussed, there were tastings. The staff were educated in the dishes. Imagine, some of Rocco's staff did not know what Chicken Parmagiana was! For crying out loud!!

DH pointed out that the show focused largely on customers who were _not_ happy. The closest the producers came to showing something positive was when the focus was very briefly on a table full of women, clearly attracted to Rocco's appearance and not the food. There _had_ to be _someone_ who enjoyed the food that night.

As for the basement location - I agree, this is where the place should have opened. It was the location Rocco had his heart set on and for _an emotionally based reason._ The Italian culture is based about 95% on emotion...LOL. They should have gone with Rocco's hunch.

Many years ago (During marriage #1) I baked cheesecakes for a friend of XH-1's whose family owned a restaurant. It was around 33rd & Lex. It was called _Josephine's_ after his mother. I'm reminded of it because you had to take 3 steps down to get into the place. She made all the sauces and dressed up at night to welcome the guests. Her two sons ran the place. It was a tiny hole in the wall with a chalkboard for a menu. It had little or no ambience but the decor was forgiveable as soon as a forkful of the excellent food passed your lips. Josephine's was a place that welcomed construction workers (yay!) and MBA's with the same hearty warmth. It thrived in its 33rd & Lex location for 17 years.

Then someone decided Josephine's should change its image.

Fatal mistake.

They opted for a site around the corner _on_ 33rd instead of on Lex. The place was spacious, airy and..._shudder_...formal. They spent all kinds of money on the new location. In its new incarnation, Josephine's didn't last a year. It went wrong for so many reasons. Opting for a large side-street location instead of a smaller one on Lexington Avenue itself proved to be less than smart. After 17 years, they had a mid-town Manhattan location, on a highly trafficked avenue, for dirt cheap rent. Why not throw a couple of bucks into the existing place?? Yes, it was small but Josephine's represented something that was completely lost in the new location. The old Josephine's was like coming "home" to the table of your Italian grandmother whose purpose in life is to feed you and make you happy. The new location said nothing but "cha ching" and that's when they lost all their customers.

Rocco's "downstairs" location would have completed the image he was trying to conceive - the family parties in the basement where everyone ate until they would burst. We had the very same types of parties where the whole neighborhood and all your cousins were invited.

I fully understand what he was trying to re-create.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Wow! After watching tonights show oh Rocco needs his Butt kicked. I've opened 5 restaurants now and I lived in the kitchen. While I know they edit for television can he truely be that disinterested in the restaurant that sports his name. While I could star in the old AMEX commercials "Do You Know Me?" I have been able to open and own 5 successful restaurants. Looks like his string will stop at 2.


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

This show is unbeleivable. I've never seen anything run like this. I expected so much more. I know they accentuate the negative for the show to keep us watching, but it's overkill. Something has to be going right. Hopefully it turns around soon because I was really looking forward to this series. Rocco himself has been a big turnoff.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Ya, I agree, this show is a joke. There is NO real plot, just a bunch of cry baby waiters and waitresses that have the attitude that they actually are running things. As for Rocco, he is an social moron. Who would send their mother to a table after they complain!? Rocco should open a restaurant dedicated to COLD food? How the **** does a waiter deliver veal to a table when the ordered OF HIM i might add, chicken? Does Rocco even go over the menu with these wanna be servers. I have worked all over Europe and Canada in many fine establishments and some that were not so fine, but I have never witnessed such crap as I see in this show. It is obviously a made for TV event. I will stick to the BBC version of THE CHEF! Much more realistic and way funnier too.....

Chef Hogan


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Not based on my experience. This place is a mess. I think it was a payday and out for Rocco. Did you hear him say "We'll just have (some woman's name) call and open a line of credit from Open, by American Express"? I'm not sure he considered the long term damage to his reputation.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Breaded, covered with tomato sauce and cheese?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Okay, everybody, deep breath. 

This show is not made for folks like US. It is made for young guys who want to check out babes and other hot young guys; young women who dream of being sexy in their Victoria's Secret underwear and pursued by hot young guys; and slightly older (maybe early 30s?) men and women who fantasize about escaping their boring lives as suburban moms and dads with the kids and the SUV. All you have to do is pay attention to the commercials and the expected audience is writ VERY LARGE.

It is also made for people who have this fantasy of New York City, the edgy city that never sleeps, but where you can drive around the way Rocco does. (WRONG.)

From my point of view, this show DOES depict the reality of a restaurant: 100% self-involved front of house staff who think it's all about them; fat women and men working away in the kitchen trying to keep up their end of the bargain; clueless, disorganized management; absentee owners; and EVERYONE being totally overwhelmed by what they're facing because of lack of planning ahead of time. Sure, it's not the kind of restaurant that stays in business and makes money; but it's the kind that makes good TV for a particular audience.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Suzanne I totally agree with you. This is reality for a lot of places, though they condense all the bad stuff and skip over the stuff that "doesn't sell". I watched last night and they focused on the 3-4 tables that had real issues. What about the 60+ tables? Nothing probably went wrong-thus no conflict-thus no storyline to keep the viewers interested. I am not saying that all restaurants run this way, not even the majority, or you would be out of business. But I bet you can see someone on this show that reminds you people you have worked with or continue to work with, situations that you have had to deal with. I personally, used to work for a chef who should up in mid afternoon, ran around telling everyone what they were doing wrong and then spent the evening out socializing with the guests even while the kitchen was going down in flames.

I have to say that I am very disappointed in Rocco though. From all I have read, I thought the guy had more class than that. Come on, basically fondling women at the tables, telling guests that a server is a f***up, talking about boobs to a food critic, sending his mom to a very upset table, all without taking responsibility for anything. I will be very interested to see what kind of turn his career takes after this place closes down.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

You hit it on the head, Suzanne. 1 Mitsubishi placement, 3 Amex placements and 3 Coors placements, and that was just the opening credits. So does anybody here still think that Rocco is selling food? About as much as Ted Danson was selling drinks on "Cheers"...NBC could care less if the restaurant actually makes food that sells. Its selling beer, cars and credit cards. And mayhem.
We went to see an SBA rep. today about our new restaurant financing. I was thinking how nice it would be able to pick up the phone and just hit somebody up for a big 'ol line of credit because I'm "hemmoraging money". No such luck. I have to go through the same hoops as everybody else to qualify for a 7a loan.

Or another thing- being able to hire an employee not for their experience and aptitude, but how fun they are to watch as they fall to pieces.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I agree, and they shouldn't. But HE should.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Ok , thats it , Ive had it ! In the words of the famouse Roberto Duran " No Mas " This is not a show for people who do this for a living as we do . I mean look at all the uptight posts after last nights fiasco . And Rocco , you should realy be ashamed of treating your mom that way you sorry lump ! Just where is Tony Soprano when ya need him . Ill not watch again .


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I finally figured out why I don't like this show. If you combined all the episodes to date, you'd have about 15 minutes kitchen time, total. It's not a show for foodies. It's a show for soap opera fans.

Anyone know how many are left? It would be nice if the remaining episodes were not so excruciating. I hope the next reality food series is based on a Bakery or something where the product is the star. I care nothing about FOH - I've seen more food featured on _Will & Grace_.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Kyle - over at the FC board there is a thread called "The Restaurant - Episode III." Would you post your review there??? I think they'd be interested to read it. (Didn't want to paste without permission...)


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes covered with whatever you like. The veal is small and thin compared to the plumper chicken, but I guess it takes a Chef to know the differance. This is the problem with wait staff in the west, go to Europe if you want good server staff, its like night and day!


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I see he even has his own AMEX commercial....


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Ummmm Europe is "the west"...The problem is that food service isnt treated as a proffession here but as a job for low lifes.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

So true. Especially NYC, the attitudes of most people there is attrocious. I have been there and see NO BIG DEAL about the city of misfortune....

Hogan


----------



## nickhand (Jun 13, 2003)

I think the attuides of the staff were perfectly explained when the waitress that doesnt want to go back to work said. "It is just a resturant". Also I am not sure if they are just pointing out the bad in the place, i mean they showed how bad it went with the critic. I think that if anyone would have a good experenice it would be the critic. But my question, are they still filming it? Or have they already filmed the entire series? If they already are done filming they are probaly just showing the bad so that eveyone thinks it will fail and have it come out good in the end.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Spoken like someone who has spent limited or no time in NYC. City of misfortune? Not on a bet. You just keep thinking that and let the people who love New York and aspire to visit it keep thinking their good (and true) thoughts.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

OK guy's 

I feel asleep .......So i missed the hole d*m show..... But from what i just read.
it sound  like it was BAD


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, very limited time, we went for a weekend guys outting. Managed to get robbed, and I was with 4 other guys! Weather sucked, air quality sucked, people were cold, almost zombie like! Now New York State is another story, beautiful country, excellent vinards, people are friendly and courteous. NYC is overkill decadance in every possible fashion. I would rather go to TORONTO! The STONES fav City and home of the largest out door day concert in history!  

Hogan


----------



## nickhand (Jun 13, 2003)

hey just saw the comercal for sundays show, and it said the whole thing turns around. SO i will be watching this sunday.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Nickhand , Things turn around is the add on the TV ? I'll tell ya what . Go put perfume on a pig and yes it smells nice but , its still a pig ! This show has let me down, if just for the fact that I have been involved in many restaurant openings and kind of know the ins and out of this biz . 
Hogan , to dis NY and its food is bad on just your short encounter . The real food and the real places to go are so many its why it is NY . Greek , Italian , Puerto Rican , Cuban, Haitain , French , New England , Spanish , Middle eastern,
well the list can go on forever because that is what NY is . NY is a conglomerant of all cultures and people Of all nations . Stop and smell the roses my friend , do not just look for the weeds as weeds grow everywhere . And this comes from somebody who says "I love L.A." ( We love it ) . The show may be a bomb but NY rocks . Kisses from L.A. , Doug...................................


----------



## nickhand (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey i know that it isnt that good. I was just pointing out that they said things turn around as to an explanation as to why they keep showing so many bad things happen. I mean they really didnt show anything good going on so figured thier was something up, so was wondering if if it was so bad no one liked it or if they were using the neagative film as the angle of the series.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Once again - producer "formula." Remember who's behind this series. (The Survivor Guy.) He likes scandal and discord - so the focus was on what's going wrong. For some strange reason, he feels this makes better TV than when things are going right. (I loudly disagree with this.)

Based on Kyle's real-life experience - I'd say Rocco better go back to school for Air Conditioning repair or something. Stick a fork in him - he's done.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I did not bash the food at all in NYC, I bashed the city itself. If I wanted all the choices you mentioned I would just go to Toronto. Its safer, cleaner and the mixed ethnic restaurants stifles NYC.

NO Toronto Rocks, just ask 1/2 million people who showed up at downsview park, or you can ask the Stones themselves.

Hogan


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

The show is BAD period. It is a joke, made for TV production, there has been NOTHING good on this show so far that I have seen, I agree with you Nickhand..

Hogan


----------



## city chef 4 eve (Sep 6, 2002)

Has any one tune into the new reality tv show about opening a restaurant in New York. I turn it on this Sunday and it made me very sick to see this chef act like a fool. I can not describe how ill I felt when I saw him He was totally un professional in many ways I can not even type what i saw on tv that night because i am so mad. We as professional Chefs should be out rage. He has taken the profession back fifty years. The days of the drunk *** grabbing chef of old. Any Thoughts ????


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Please follow the existing thread here: http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...threadid=10300


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Dear ChefHogan,

On behalf of the people of the city of New York, and especially those of us who work in foodservice and all its related fields, I apologize for the lousy time you had on your one brief visit here.

I hope that on your next visit you will take my offer of hospitality to see that your experience was totally atypical. I would be happy to show you around, and show you how limited, and limiting, your impression of New York City is.

My only request to you is that you learn some manners, and not publicly bash a whole city and its 7+ million residents and daily commuters on the basis of such a brief encounter. Most of us would not do the same to you and your city.

Sincerely,
Suzanne
Native New Yorker and (almost) lifelong resident.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry guys but the stuff on this show is not limited to just the show. I know of many trendy, hip places where it's the scene that drives the place, not the food. I know many "hip" chefs who act just like Rocco. I know each and every one of those servers, just by a different name. I not saying I like it, or condone it, but there is a reality to this show, whether you like that reality or not. Im not saying that some things haven't been manipulated, but the whole show is not one big lie that some people here would like to believe it is.

As for the producer focusing on the bad, well, that's what sells. There is no conflict in happiness and everything going right, but then producers and playwrights have known this for thousands of years. Think about all the great plays of history...where would they be without conflict? Would we care about Hamlet if his dad hadn't been murdered? Or about Agammenon if the wives hadn't locked themselves away? Or Helen if she hadn't been kidnapped? Now, I am not trying to compare this show to some of the great plays of the past, but just making my point the role of conflict in generating human interest.

By the way, NYC rocks, though I wouldn't want to live there. But then again the same goes for Toronto. But, if you really want to have the time of your life, hang in Atlanta for awhile!!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In a show like this, you have to wonder what is natural and what is "acting". I'm really sceptical of some of the waiter’s attitude. It often seems a bit too much...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

How did I miss this! I will pay people like you to stay away from MY city!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Kyle! If I weren't already married... I put him on *PERMIGNORE.*


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh dear the poor guys getting shredded , the latest check out www.thesmokingun.com the kitchen has just been busted for health violations, all sounds a bit petty to me, perhaps the health inspector didnt get a freebie when they made the initial visit or is that just too cynical.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sure. How much will you pay, as I would not go back to that rat infested city again if you paid me. C=


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I just saw 15 min this past sun nite, it was all too real for me. i have been in and out of nyc and li restaurants forever and it is too aggrivating to watch. the wait staff making up its own reality, the kitchen dealing with sewage leaking from god knows where, the vespa! the health department finding a dirty spoon and 3 flys? oh, come on............. 
i wonder if i could get thru a good kitchen novel without yelling at the book?

:bounce: 

ps, you bet i will tune in next week!!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I vote no


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

gee hogan,,,,,,,, tell us how you really feel!


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok, give me a BEER! ;-) :beer:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Uh-oh...

health code violation


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Good, I hope they close him down and get this lame show off the tube.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

This health code violation thing is being blown way out of proportion!!! He was cited for 6 things during his health inspection, none of which was a major offense, requiring a shut-down. If you would dig a little further, into articles about this, you would find that being cited for 6 problems seems to be pretty typical for most restaurants in NYC. Who here can say that they have recieved a 100% rating on every health code report they have ever gotten? Who hasn't had to fight flies at some time or another during the course of a summer, either in the kitchen or fruit flies at the bar?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Or barflies at the bar


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I agree Pete. (My "uh-oh" above was a facetious one). I was laughing when I read that article. Food particles on a moist wiping cloth? It's a WIPING cloth!!! 




(Sorry to double post that link Mike; I missed that.)


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I wonder if you need a covered waste receptacle in the kitchen food prep area. I've never ever had luck trying to reason with health department officials. Sometimes they come across as if they're the be-all end-all of food safety. They'll write you up for leaving a mop bucket in the banquet hallway because you've gone to the bathroom.

I'm surprised they'd think that spoons would be stored in a container of greasy water, they may just have been done using those spoons and on the way to the dishtank. Wonder what they would say about those saute pans in a bucket of water which have just been used.

Anyway, whatever Rocco... wish you well.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

There is a new movie on the pay-per-view called "Getting Rid Of Eva" or something, I cannot remember the exact name. This Eva is a Health Inspector in the movie. If you think your neighbourhood inspector is anal, you got to see this movie, she is a riot, it was a good movie too, I will not spoil it by telling you about it here, if you get a chance it is a worthwhile watch.
Its on Direct TV Pay-Per-View.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

God, I love the ignore feature.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

HULK,

Your so mean I bet the health inspectors come to yours with a full SWAT team in tow, I bet when that shirt rips & those veins start pumping on your head & you start turning green that your kitchen minions (poor lost souls) cower & shake in mortal fear at your magnitude.

I hope that your foul temper has nothing to do with the recent Eastern seaboard power backouts because I have a sneaky felling that you had something to do with it in your power crazed attempts to destroy the good people of NYC. 

Bring back the guardian angels theyd slice you bacon boy.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I guess the blackout blacked out some of your brain cells Mikey! You should try reading the paper or listen to the news to see that it was the states fault, do to old and inadaqute distribution system, typical of your comments. The health inspectors do not bother me at all, we always get a A1 rating, never had a problem, guess its because I am a traditional Chef and DEMANDS are made by me to my staff and they respond. When it comes to cooking for people I take it seriously. I am amazed at how many people do not even know the dangers of cross contamination, now tell me the truth when I ask you these questions.

1/ Is there any products sitting on the floor of your walkin or freezer?

2/ Are your cutting boards bleached EVERY night or every shift?

3/ Do you KNOW that your staff washes their hands after breaks, washroom visits, phone calls, etc?

4/ Do you pull out ALL equipment (ovens, fryers, steamtables) EVERY night and bleach behind them?

5/ Do you wear a thermometer and if so do you regularly check ALL products, cold and hot?

6/ Do you clean every pot you use before you use it, even after the dish or pot washers wash it?

7/ Do you thaw in the fridge from freezer, or are you like most who will throw frozen chicken wings in the sink with water?

8/ Do you wash all produce, including tomatos, peppers, carrots?

9/ Do you store your knives in the crevice between the steam table or do you have a proper knife rack?

10/ Do you use steamer cloths to wipe up after yourself?

11/ Do you wear CLOGS in the kitchen?

12/ What material are your cutting boards made of?

13/ How do you control flys/insects/pests in the kitchen?

14/ Do you have a labeling & rotation system in place?

15/ Do you let hot foods cool at room temperature?

16/ When washing your hands, how long do you wash them for?

17/ Leftovers are heated to what temperature?

18/ Food should be kept below 40°F or above 140°F, do you follow this rule?

19/ Do you allow smoking, chewing gum in your kitchen?

20/ How about jewelry? Do you allow staff to wear rings, earrings, nose studs, etc?

21/ The Health Department bans employees from sitting on tables, counters, cases, refrigerators or other equipment intended for food, does this happen in your kitchen?

These are just but a few common problems that I have witnessed at pretty well most establishments, and most chefs/cooks when questioned about them, snuff it off. I worked for the Ontario Health Department for 1 year as part of my journeyman completion electives. What I saw was attrocious. I am amazed at how many Chefs just do not know safe food handling proceedures. I also have a friend who owns a restaurant called Underwraps who calls me in once a month to inspect his kitchen and staff to make sure everyone and everything is up to snuff, and every month I find something for him to address, usually do to under knowledged staff or staff who simply say "who cares". Just like the girl I fired 3 weeks ago for not washing the strawberries before dipping them in chocolate, her response was, "who cares, there are lots of chemicles in the air that we breath that are worse than the dirt on the strawberries".


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Folks, 

I'm seeing this thread degenerate into something more commonly found on other discussion boards not nearly as friendly as ChefTalk. 

Please remember that mutual respect has been what has kept CT members together for over 3 years now. While I can't force people to get along, I can ask that all of you think twice about your posts and refrain from offensive comments and personal attacks. 

All of you have made some very intersting and valid comments here. Please stick to what is relevant to the thread's title. Let's get the discussion back on track.

Thank you.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Gee you would make a great health inspector !

Seriously I agree with all of the above & because I one of my jobs is cooking at a private hospital I have to be very careful of these things. Special diets & allergys & medical factors are an additional factor & crucial to control.

I would have fired the strawberry girl for her attitude !

You are not the only serious chef on the planet & perhaps valium instead of beer moght be a suitable solution. I watched George C Scott in Patton today & my first thoughts were of you.

However I do enjoy your posts enormously , they always have an opinion which attracts a response, its just that some of us have a greater joi de vivre than most.

You spelling is atrocious but your content amusing.

When I get to Vancouver im still going to fill you full of Tuborg & hogtie & whip you. Be prepared.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

There is a lot of love in the room! 

I am happy to be out of restaurant kitchens and in my own, my shoes last longer!!!

Thanks for the list of sanitation reminders, I need one posted for all to see and keep us all on our toes! 

Opening a restaruant or any food business is rough, having a camera crew follow you around is priceless..................

:bounce: 

I got a call from a production company last week during the blackout, we'll see where that goes. I will drink from my cheftalk mug for product placement!!!!!

there is more to life than amex and pepsi!


----------



## chefgirlrd (Jun 18, 2003)

I saw the show for the first time the other week. 
All the drama with the staff calling a meeting then not 
saying much is typical! Ask them what is wrong and they
clam up, walk out the door and they'll sing like little 
unhappy birds. Oh and giving the bartender a Vespa
and not thinking the other staff members would be jelous!
please, give one a bandaid and they think you've just 
donated an organ. I loved the one waiter who did a big 
production of quitting and you all know in the back of his 
happy little mind he was already picking out the color of 
his new helmet to go with his vespa. When they said fine, 
we'll miss you, I howled! The look on his face. It was like, 
wait, where is my???? Oh no bad mistake. 
Well I dont know if I'll watch it again. but It isnt true to life. 
Where is the drunk employee!!!!!


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

let the whippings comence,,,,,,,,,,, in the most civil manner of course. i still have yet to watch more than the ten minutes i saw of the first show,,, and frankly i sleep pretty well at night. i was so eger for this show to be a proper representation of how a real restaurant runs, but just from reading everyones posts i can see it is no more than a circus , not unlike this thread ........... I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!! a new reality post------ moderated by tubourg the angry,,,, the houligan from somerset, and of course myself ------when chefs stop being friendly, a cafe dedicated to loudmouth chefs talking smack in true kitchen form!!!!!!!!:smoking:


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

I tell you I have lost every shred of respect I ever had for Rocco. If he ever talked to me the way he talked to those 3 cooks I would have knocked him the f**K out. What does he expect he dosent pay people and they are supposed to be grateful? putting out food that wouldn't pass the muster at the olive garden and he thinks he is going to get stars give me a break what an absolute train wreck. Meatballs and spaghetti and fried calamari and he can't even get that right and what in the world is his so called Chef and Sous doing except being bullies, where did he get those clowns from? Macaroni Grill..what a joke.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

What the world needs is a great big melting pot 
Big enough , big enough , to take the world & all its got.

PEACE< LOVE> & UNDERSTANDING


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I just wanted to answer them, don't get you undies in a knot........





1/ Is there any products sitting on the floor of your walkin or freezer? No. All items rest at minimum of 6" above the floor and away from the walls.

2/ Are your cutting boards bleached EVERY night or every shift? We wash, rise and sanitize with Quats. And then we only use the designated color that corresponds to the item being prepped.

3/ Do you KNOW that your staff washes their hands after breaks, washroom visits, phone calls, etc? Yes, we have to or else we polish our CV's

4/ Do you pull out ALL equipment (ovens, fryers, steamtables) EVERY night and bleach behind them? That's oddly enough part of the cook's responsibilities.

5/ Do you wear a thermometer and if so do you regularly check ALL products, cold and hot? Yes and it's also double checked by our chefs

6/ Do you clean every pot you use before you use it, even after the dish or pot washers wash it? Yes. The machine doesn't pick up everything. If a clean dish is dirty (haha) them we go through the 3 compartment sink system and re-wash it.

7/ Do you thaw in the fridge from freezer, or are you like most who will throw frozen chicken wings in the sink with water? Well, um, yes we do both. However, we utilize COLD running water if that method is preferred by the cook

8/ Do you wash all produce, including tomatos, peppers, carrots? Our hotel didn't get four diamonds by AAA by using dirty veggies......

9/ Do you store your knives in the crevice between the steam table or do you have a proper knife rack? It's even magnetic.....

10/ Do you use steamer cloths to wipe up after yourself? No we have a sanitizer bucket that must, by chef's rule, be changed out every 30 minutes.

11/ Do you wear CLOGS in the kitchen? It doesn't matter to the chefs what our footwear is so long as they are black, closed toe, slip resistant, comfortable shoes.

12/ What material are your cutting boards made of? Polyethylene. They're color coded too..........

13/ How do you control flys/insects/pests in the kitchen? We build them out. Along with a strict schedule of pest control servicing. 

14/ Do you have a labeling & rotation system in place? You mean besides day dots and FIFO?

15/ Do you let hot foods cool at room temperature? If they can get to a specified temp in two hours or less, yes. Why on Earth would you put hot food in the walk -in to cool off? (Not sayin' you do)

16/ When washing your hands, how long do you wash them for? Personally a minimum of thirty seconds using the hottest water I can stand. Soap isn't optional.

17/ Leftovers are heated to what temperature? 165° F. After that it gets tossed. No exceptions.

18/ Food should be kept below 40°F or above 140°F, do you follow this rule? Yes, and now it's 41°-140° F

19/ Do you allow smoking, chewing gum in your kitchen? No

20/ How about jewelry? Do you allow staff to wear rings, earrings, nose studs, etc? No

21/ The Health Department bans employees from sitting on tables, counters, cases, refrigerators or other equipment intended for food, does this happen in your kitchen? No, if sitting was permissable in the kitchen there would be chairs.........




It may not be perfect but that's what we do.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

How much longer can Rocco last!

This show concentrates more on peoples personal lives rather than the aspects of an organized kitchen. I am wrestling with who is the biggest idiot on the show??

I noticed he called AMEX again to get people paid? Looks like there will be more Rocco AMEX commercials in the coming days. This show is so staged its rediculous. The sous chef is a moron, all he does is scream at people, most sous chefs I know would jump in and help, or at least show and lead by example, not stand in the background and expect a prep cook to run the grill for his first time.

Rocco is just as inapt on the floor as in the kitchen, wait I have not seen him in the kitchen yet? Then he asks a captain how to bus tables?? This show is a joke and should be viewed as such. I have never seen such a misguided, misinformed kitchen in all my life. Next week I am going to watch the Simpsons instead, its more real life!

Hogan


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

Is his restuarant still open?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

mbrown,
We had E channel folowing us around like idiots. I too, had placed our CT mugs on the employees table. I would have put it right on the bench but it's against health regulations. I would hate to have Hoagie after me 
I'm enjoying the show with Rocco. It's not easy to do all that crap with the cameras and stuff. I'm taping every minute of it for future use. I some day want to consult and I think this is wonderful to sell myself to help, instead of flying by the seat of my pant and try to open without any training what so ever.
4 million! I would have put in a hot food dumb waiter.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Yes it is still open but who knows for how long thr reviews have been horrid. I am sure tourists will keep the place open for a while. I just don't understand there are hunderds of Italian places in NYC that are doing the same thing he is doing and probally far better, I expected far more out of him with his rep at Union Pacific but I wouldn't touch this place with a ten foot pole,After all with Babbo,Fiamma, San Domenico.L'Impero,Felidia etc. why would you waste the time?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Tony Bourdain: I finally had a chance to watch the show. Not as much dramatics as the previous shows I guess but the beginning brought back so many memories that I started stressing just watching. I know I could never go back on the line! I am too far gone for that!
But Tony, if you're reading this What was it that "blew so bad"?
I'm really curious, and to add insult to injury waht did Eric Ripert think of the meal?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What is Eric Ripert doing there? He's been in three episode so far...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I've only seen Rippert once, with Anthony "This Blows" Bourdain. I love that guy!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

All this bad press and negative stuff during the show makes me wonder - do they let him see the shows before they air??


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

He was on back to back entertainment tonight type shows last night. Same piece on bothe shows. He was extolling the joys of having his family running the kitchen; Mama, Uncle Joe, etc. Other than Mama making the occassional meatball, have you seen her in the kitchen? And I before last nights ET, I had never heard of Uncle Joe, who's in charge of sausage. Does this guy think the whole world is stupid? He really is making an a** of himself.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That was last week, he was there on the two previous show saying how fabulous this place is and praising the food...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think I like Bourdain's review better


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm curious Kyle, what did he say? Is it online somewhere?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I don't know if it's online but during the show he tasted something and said "This blows" then he pointed at something else and said "This really blows"


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

The crap they allow on television! Barnham & Bailey said it best, "theres a sucker born every minute". Anyone who knows this business, knows it's a stage/fake/plant.......

This is a stepping stone to the next surviour


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I saw a quick interview with Rocco today on one of the NBC morning shows. He was on VACATION in NEW HAMPSIRE. There is supposed to be some kind of twisty ending to this story - but he gave no word about whether or not there will be a season two. (If the place lasts long enough...)


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

So...Does anyone think there will actually be a season II? Does anyone know whether or not the show as originally signed for more than one season?

I sincerely hope more foodies have spoken out and the producer will show more Rocco in the kitchen. Schmuck or not, he's fun to watch with a pan and a knife.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

For me, Rocco turned out to be what I call a profiler, a guy who stands in front of the range shaking as many frying pans as he can at once and sucking his breath through his teeth. Did you see the way he was flamboyantly dusting S&P and chopped herbs into a pan? If I had to work next to guy like that all night I'd want to whack him with a spatula. I did have to work with a guy like that once, and when he left, I gave him a package of hot dogs and said, I've worked with a lot of hot dogs, but you pally, are Oscar Meyer.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

I guess the story is they are talking about season 2 but maybe not with Rocco. I hope Rocco boy invests his 2 million well cause he comes off like an [email protected]@ momma's boy in the show,if I was an investor I wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good point, holydiver. It's "The Restaurant", not "Rocco's Restaurant". I hope they give someone- respectable but perhaps unknown- a shot next time.


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

:bounce: I just checked cable tv for the Restaurant Show tonight. and it does not show up in the newspaper tv section nor is it on the cable menu. Has anyone heard what may have happened? Or, was it an oversite on the part of tv and newspaper? lol


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Last week was the Season Finale. Alas, there is another new-restaurant-to-open-reality-show on one of the cable networks starting next week... so you won't have to wait to get your dose of reality TV. 

Afterall, reality TV is really in such short supply these days.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Reality TV: A TV show about the lives of real people doing things real people wouldn't do in their real lives.

Kuan


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Rocco's The Reataurant" was not great at all, but it was entertaining. Hope the new series will be more realistic. After all alot of the things that happened with Rocco really does happen, but not to that extent-----Looking forward to the next one. Wonder if it to will get as much action as cheftalk gave it. Was fun watching all the replys.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

People don't really want reality when they watch "reality" TV. They want a soap opera that _looks_ real. If realistic TV was really the desire of the masses _Into The Fire_ on TVFN would be getting all the press.

_The Restaurant_ was a show hatched by someone who has no experiencee in the restaurant world (The Survivor Guy...I forget his name). The sum total of kitchen on-air time from all the episodes totals about 20 minutes. The rest of the program was focused on the waitstaff. Funny how a show about a restaurant could all but completely ignore the reason people *go* to a restaurant. Hooters is the only place I can think of where the waitstaff is sold more than the food.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

The good news is: The Restaurant did just fine. The TV show. The actual physical restaurant, I dunno. But the network did fine, they sold their advertising space and made some money. The got the world talking about a bad TV show for a little while. So whats new? Did the food taste like a sit-com prop? Of course. Were some real peoples' reputations tarnished by being a a popular bad TV show? Maybe for a little while but probably not permanently. Rocco will be just fine. We are a world of voyeurs that will take time to watch or talk about an unrealistic TV show about peoples' sex lives, their living habits, their jobs and we as people who watch it propagate it. Want to fix "The Restaurant"? Turn off your television!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Unless things change draastically @ Rocco's, we won't have to worry about the second season!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

We get to watch allover again. Tuesday night at 8, this time strategically sandwiched between two episodes of queer eye.

Kuan


----------



## chefgirlrd (Jun 18, 2003)

I have been watching the repeats.
My gosh, half these frickin servers need their
butts kicked! The other half should be gone by
now!! Like the smart alec jerk of a server who 
has nothing good to say and treats his customers 
like dirt! Fire this jackoff already! I have to stop
watching, it's giving me an ulcer.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

But you can't do a reality TV show about a restaurant without snotty waiters!

Kuan


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

This show is a stage, just as most other reality shows now. Even survivor is staged with up and coming actors and actresses. The Restaurant is rediculous, stupidity seems to sell as reality. I have been in this industry for over 20 years and I have NEVER witnessed such farce in my life. I would rather watch reruns of the Beachcombers...

Chef Hogan


----------



## chefgirlrd (Jun 18, 2003)

Kuan,
I had a real life snotty waitress, everything we asked for
she said "no" which was followed by a "just kidding"
By the end of the meal, I was tired of her trying to be 
cute. So when the bill came, and the spot where you 
put tip. I wrote in "no.....not kidding" It was like nails 
on chalkboard. She wanted to be chummy with all her
customers, but for godsakes, let these people eat in 
peace. 

I know it's not a reality, reality show, but still,
why do we watch it if we hate it so much?


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

once upon a time, a NASCAR fan said, "No body comes to a race to see a crash where somebody gets hurt... Nobody looks away, neither!" I guess it's the same with us. That is how we've chosen to make our daily bread. We feel tremendous empathy with, and sympathy for, people in a bad restaurant situation, and that was a bad situation. I kept hoping for things to get better...or for somebody to REALLY nail that f***ing frenchman!


----------



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah!!
It's very similar to the show with Morimotto on the Food Network. My wife and I are both crazy enough to BOTH be in the restaurant business! And we get very frustrated when we watch the Restaurant!!
This guy needs to spend more time in the kitchen!! He's never in there! That is where all good restaurants start, then start concentrating on the service. He has someone out front already. All this guy is doing is blowing hot air and schmoozing!
BK


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

We have a new tv show about a 2 michelin star chef who takes a year out to rediscover his love of food. He takes his family to Southern france & we watch how it all develops.

His family are loveley but unappreciative when it comes to the passion that their dad has for food. 

This week he rose at first light & spent time with a traditional baker. Next day he arose at 5am & made walnut bread for the family.

Meanwhile his estranged mother in law arrived & as chef brought the bread proudly to the table his mother in law tipped the contents of two carrier bags onto the breakfast table. Processed supermarket bread, crisps,chocolate & loads of junk.

The poor guys face spoke a thousand words, I felt really embarrassed even as a viewer & couldnt believe the insensitivity of it all.

Its compulsive & enjoyable & I hope it makes it to your side of the planet.

peace


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I was married to that. Despite the fact that I was a culinary student when this particular moron and I met, he pitched a fit when I decided to give up my $50K office job to segue into the culinary business. "We can't take a hit like that!" he bellowed after I divulged my plans. Apparently, he thought my attending cooking school was a "lark" - a "hobby" which I'd eventually outgrow. Like an MBA "outgrows" his or her desire to pursue a career based on their diploma.

Had he decided not to purchase 7-10 CD's a week - he owned 4,000 CD's when I kicked his sorry _a s s_ to the curb - we might have been able to work around the salary decrease. All the better, I met a chef and married him - XH is now off "speed dating" trying to meet Ms. Right in 7 minutes. The jerk.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL suggest you pound some steak with a heavy mallet or make bread, works for me.

Good on you chiffonade ,


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Many was the day I'd brunoise a whole bag of carrots or red peppers. All those sharp knives in the house with an idiot (now X) husband - better to apply the blades to innocent vegetables. Brioche is a great workout.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

Bravo is airing "The Restaurant", which I missed the first time around. Maybe it's not totally realistic, but I find it to be down right therapeutic! I haven't seen all the episodes, so I can't judge the series as a whole. But there is something about seeing someone on a much larger stage than I am on go through similar (perhaps more dramatic) ups and downs in opening a business that makes me feel... better!

The first time you realize it ain't quite what you thought it was going to be. The first time you lose someone you didn't expect to. The first time you realize you want to lose someone you thought would be good but wasn't. The first time you realize that your vision isn't necessarily getting across as easily as you had hoped. The first time you realize you are being, basically, an Ahole with good intentions. I totally relate to those experiences. 

Again, I haven't seen them all - only 3 so far. But I am making a point to tape it so I have something to watch after an exceedingly difficult day  

RF


----------

